# Favorite clothing brand?



## Joshua B (Dec 30, 2003)

This is really not an attempt to post the strangest topics.   I was just putting away clothes after doing my laundry and it came to me. Plus I like to take pictures.

Do you have a favorite clothing brand? 

My favorite brand is Chaps. I bought a couple items from the outlet store formerly in Wrentham, MA. Too bad the Chaps store closed because I found out I like the way their clothes fit and feel. I don't think they have any more Chaps outlet shops. But my local TJ Max carries their stuff!







So whadya say? Or is this topic too gay?


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2003)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Or is this topic too gay?


 :lol: That was funny. Gay is trendy now, don't ya know?

Anyway, I've never been that big on fashion. And since I met my wife, I don't think I've even bought clothes. I mostly wear Old Navy, Gap, etc. But honestly, I most like to wear a pair of jeans and a sweatshirt.


----------



## skijay (Dec 30, 2003)

Good Topic!

After work I wear track pants & fleece, that's comfortable!

My picks:
 Calvin Klein Jeans.  I like the cut.
I have a lot of Gap & Banana Republic casual shirts.
For work: Caliborne or Crazy Horse long / short sleeve polos, Ralph Lauren dress shirts, Crazy Horse / Caliborne for pants and Nautica for cords/ khakis.
Sweaters:  J Crew or Bogner

Athletic stuff:
The North Face (jackets, fleece,  shorts, shirts,  back pack, hiking shoes).  There stuff lasts and does not go out of style!
Asics  for running  shoes.

You do not have to pay a lot for quality, you just need to know how /where / when  to shop!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 31, 2003)

i hate to say it (me being all progressive and stuff), but i love the fit of CK jeans and anything by Caliborne.  i always shop at K&G mens store in reading which has designer clothes at 50% since it's last year's stuff.

for outdoors sports, i buy appreal mostly from REI as i like their fit and performance.  i have a spyder jacket i got on a pro form discount (or else i never would have been able to afford it!) which is awesome.


----------



## smallberries (Jan 10, 2004)

Patagonia hands down.


----------



## nightingale (Apr 14, 2006)

Old Navy rules! So much great casual clothes for low prices. I especially love their cargo pants.


----------



## salida (Apr 14, 2006)

smallberries said:
			
		

> Patagonia hands down.


 
Pataguci any day of the week...

REI is good too


----------



## ckofer (Apr 14, 2006)

Carthart. Dress you drive a groomer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 15, 2006)

Banana and Holister for everyday wear.  Brooks Brothers and Kenneth Cole suits for work.


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2006)

Stuff that's cheap, fits me well, and doesn't wrinkle a lot, usually in that order.



I don't have any brand loyalties when it comes to clothing, although I do like Old Navy because they often meet requirement number one.

My various work pants are Carhartt's because the cotton canvas is nearly indestructible (with the exception of battery acid).

The last two pairs of work boots were Wolverine because they're comfortable and I've gone through just one pair in five years of pretty heavy use.  That's probably as close as I come to brand loyalty though.


----------



## Sky (Apr 17, 2006)

You guys are lucky to be "Normal Sized".  I recall RC is 6'3"?  Tall....but not abnormal.  My kids are all 6'5" and do pretty well off the rack...Banana Rep etc.

I can't even shop at those Big and Tall stores...because you have to be both.  I have a 36" waist...39" inseam, 39" sleeve 16-1/2" neck.  All those B&T stores have for me is dress shirts....in White, Powder Blue and Ecru.  Got a closet full of em.  *sheesh*

So I am relegated to JC Penney Catalog (because the stores do not carry the line).  Penney's stuff is actually petty good.  St John's Bay has great fitting stuff, high quality.  Arizona Jeans for erraahhhh...jeans (and casual shirts).  Great fit, great quality, great price considering the extra sizing.

For outerwear...Cabela's catalog is great for me.  Although Columbia has a Tall category, it's a bit hard to locate the store carrying the line.  Cabela's parkas in 2XLXT has great sleeve length, quality features, and very reasonable pricing.  Nothing as rugged as Spyder and other ski-specific brands that I've seen...but adequate.  RUMOR has it Cabela's is building a store in East Hartford by 07!  *drooool*


----------



## Marc (Apr 17, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> You guys are lucky to be "Normal Sized".  I recall RC is 6'3"?  Tall....but not abnormal.  My kids are all 6'5" and do pretty well off the rack...Banana Rep etc.
> 
> I can't even shop at those Big and Tall stores...because you have to be both.  I have a 36" waist...39" inseam, 39" sleeve 16-1/2" neck.  All those B&T stores have for me is dress shirts....in White, Powder Blue and Ecru.  Got a closet full of em.  *sheesh*
> 
> ...



Have  you tried standing in one of those hydraulic car crushers?


----------



## Sky (Apr 17, 2006)

re: Hydraulic Car Crusher....I tested it on someone else's car.  Impressive.  I could fit in that low-ceiling'd car garage...but I took uo four-wide spaces...and the garage charged for all four!  So I wondered if maybe the "personnel" vesion would have related "challanges".  I'd probably still have to be "Big & Tall" to shop in their stores...and now I'd just be big.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 18, 2006)

Most of my stuff is from Gap and AE.

Outdoor clothing is variety but I have a lot of Cloudveil because we had a pro deal at school.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 18, 2006)

for work, I wear a lot of Nautica (shirts) and Haggar (pants).  The Haggars are getting old though, so those may get upgraded to Polo, if I can hit the outlets right.

activewear, lots of REI, since I'm a member, but then it's a hodge-podge of different brands - North Face, Patagonia, Cloudveil, Columbia, Mountain Hardwear, EMS.  I'm not terribly loyal to one brand.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 18, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Outdoor clothing is variety but I have a lot of Cloudveil because we had a pro deal at school.



Cloudveil makes some great stuff...bought a base layer this season for really cold days. All I wear under it is a thin T shirt. With my outer shell on, I'm warm as can be.

I'm on the lookout for a Cloudveil soft shell next.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 18, 2006)

Whatever is wrinkle & stain resisitant,

If price is right or I have gift card Docker stain guard pants , shirts either Van Huesen, Hathaway or Arrow, the later two more for wearing with ties.

Rockport for shoes, Saucony for running shoes,    Running attire seems to be either RRS, Hind with any poly or syntheric top.

Really more $ conscious when hitting outlets.

Most hiking stuff is EMS.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 19, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Cloudveil makes some great stuff...bought a base layer this season for really cold days. All I wear under it is a thin T shirt. With my outer shell on, I'm warm as can be.
> 
> I'm on the lookout for a Cloudveil soft shell next.


I love Cloudveil...I almost bought a really nice shell up at K in Feb. I would bet it is sitting on the rack half price.


----------



## Ridgewalker (Apr 20, 2006)

Casual is Old Navy for me, enjoy the dress shirt/khaki look. Usually I wear a t-shirt with a sweatshirt. Outdoors is mostly EMS clothing, bought on sale. When I dress it is Milton's, Nautica, Donald Trump and other leading menswear names.


----------



## Npage148 (Apr 21, 2006)

I do alot of my shopping at marshall/TJ Maxx so i pick up some nice clothes at good deal.  Quicksilver "normal" cut jeans fit me real well and i love them alot.  My of my everyday jeans come from target.  I can usually fit a good variety of nice fitting ones and they last plenty long enough to get my 25 dollars out of them  My everyday clothes are pretty cheap and economical.  All my-shirts come from running races and tri's

For nice clothes i like J. Crew and Bannana republic.  Some of the J.Crew stuff is really simple yet looks real good.  I have some rugby shirts from them that are great.


----------



## Marc (Apr 21, 2006)

Npage148 said:
			
		

> I do alot of my shopping at marshall/TJ Maxx so i pick up some nice clothes at good deal.  Quicksilver "normal" cut jeans fit me real well and i love them alot.  My of my everyday jeans come from target.  I can usually fit a good variety of nice fitting ones and they last plenty long enough to get my 25 dollars out of them  My everyday clothes are pretty cheap and economical.  All my-shirts come from running races and tri's
> 
> For nice clothes i like J. Crew and Bannana republic.  Some of the J.Crew stuff is really simple yet looks real good.  I have some rugby shirts from them that are great.



I got some button down Oxford style shirts from J. Crew hand me down, and I was very underwhelmed.

The fabric was thin, wrinkled easy, tore easy, the collars were just double layer and the buttons fell off easy.

I had been given a few Van Heusen button downs, a couple oxfords and a couple poplin's and I was much more please with their quality of construciton, fit, and durability.


----------



## NYDrew (Apr 22, 2006)

Lets See, for casual and going out I wear a lot of old navy, gap and levis.

For my summer job I wear the same clothes as above that I have worn out.

For my winter job, obermeyer pants, beyond-x jacket, PSIA hoodie and sweats and duo-fold under layer.

my sneakers are new balance, i also wear a lot of timberland (although quality has gone down over the past few years), salomon (same problem as the timbs) and I wear stanley work boot sneakers in the summer for work (they are awesome, a short cut construction boot that looks good so I dont have to go home 50 minutes to change after work)


----------

